# Senior Schools



## Pmakar5 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, hoping to re-locate to Dubai in the summer. Looking for a good British Curriculum school for my daughter as she is about to begin her GCSE years. Are there league tables for such schools in Dubai or can anyone advise as to what the current opinions are as to which school produces good results??
Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Read sticky at top of the page - Schools in Dubai. All info is there.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Pmakar5 said:


> Hi, hoping to re-locate to Dubai in the summer. Looking for a good British Curriculum school for my daughter as she is about to begin her GCSE years. Are there league tables for such schools in Dubai or can anyone advise as to what the current opinions are as to which school produces good results??
> Thanks for any help you can give.


As said have a look at the stick there is loads of good advice.

Without a doubt the best school is Dubai College however places for year 10 will be hard to find other school to check out on the web are Jumeriah College, English College, Dubai British School ( my kids go here and their exam results have improved loads over the last year as too their inspection report - going form Satisfactory to Good) JESS/DESC are all good but they do IB programme as do a lot of others.

Also you need to have a think about where you want to stay as you dont want to be having to drive to the other side of dubai for school. 

We have been here 2 years now and we came for a look and see - checked out the schools that we had mailed that came back to us saying they had places then looked at houses around those that we liked. You need to keep on at the schools here if you dont at first get a response. But to be honest we were pretty lucky with all the schools that we decide to have a look at and infact after our look and see We cancelled some visits to other schools as we liked EC and DBS (couldnt get places at DC or JC) and the went to DBS because it was close to the Springs and Meadow which was the houses we liked.

Hope this helps - unfortunately its just a case of trailing through loads of websites!! Good Luck


----------



## Pmakar5 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Dallan. Been in Bahrain for past 7yrs and so choice was only 2. Now finding the move to the big fish pond a bit daunting!!


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Also try Wellington International see link below:

GEMS Wellington International School

My son moved here back in October after he enjoyed being here on hols so much that he decided to stay with his dad - I went back to Scotland and packed up everything and have only recently moved here. Anyway we called around alot of schools here in October and quite frankly were really disappointed with the lack of responses - and found some of them quite rude as they never returned calls, etc.

Wellington follows the GCSE curriculum then swithes to IB program for years 12 & 13 - our son went straight into year 12 as he had previous sat standard grades and was studying highers back in Scotland.

As other poster indicated you really need to go visit schools and see where you like the look of, we imediately liked Wellington as it is new, modern and has had outstanding ratings for inspections last two years. The others we visited seemed abit drab and the staff weren't nearly so friendly. 

Come visit, pick the school and apply and hope to get a place then you'll be able to look for housing in surrounding areas - our son takes school bus - very handy for working mums, etc.

Get in touch if you come to town, we can meet up and I can show you round abit 

Regards
Debra


----------

